# Alaska Silver Trip



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a report I put together of my recent trip to Alaska.

http://fortherise.com/prince-of-wales-island-silver-salmon/


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool trip Brad. Did you guys end up seeing any deer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, those are some nice fish. Looks like a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool pictures, you guys need to smile more in the pictures though. ;-)


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man those silvers sure are purty! I gotta do this before I get to old!:V|:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

scott_rn said:


> Cool trip Brad. Did you guys end up seeing any deer?


Scott, we always see deer, but mostly does from the road system. I didn't end up venturing into the high stuff, but a few buddies did. The weather was pretty bad and they didn't see anything.

One decent buck was seen from the road early one morning as our buddy headed to Ketchikan. Sometime I'll go back for deer, but probably in November.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool pictures! It makes me miss POW. You always take great pictures. Chuck.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cool. We were in coffman cove the following week and the same great luck. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In headed to the Kenai on Wednesday for some silvers and rainbows. This helps get the juices flowing!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> In headed to the Kenai on Wednesday for some silvers and rainbows. This helps get the juices flowing!


Are you fishing with flys or spinners? We've been using spinners like Blue Foxes. They hit really light but when they realize they're hooked, holy cow, hang onto your rod!! The run is dying down but you should still have plenty of Cohos to catch. Good luck!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We'll be doing blue foxes. We've been fishing with Steve McClure for as about 15 years now. We love this time of year as the silvers seem larger and meaner on average plus the rainbow fishing can be ridiculous!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

They're getting pretty dark and a little beat up right now but they should still be a blast to catch when you get up here. Make sure you post some picture when you get back.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really like eating silvers any way, so the ones I'm going to keep are going into the smoker, being a bit mangy don't matter so much then.:mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Incredible adventure captured with incredible photos thanks for posting


----------

